# Wild Nights!



## shebawolf145 (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.wildnights.org

A camping con in Missouri! April 23-27

Who all is going?


----------



## timfiredog (Jan 31, 2009)

Going to try and make it, But from my understanding right now they are searching for a new venue location. Missouri denied the permit for some reason. I need to get ahold of Halex and find out. But when I know more, I will post.


----------



## Uro (Jan 31, 2009)

timfiredog said:


> Going to try and make it, But from my understanding right now they are searching for a new venue location. Missouri denied the permit for some reason. I need to get ahold of Halex and find out. But when I know more, I will post.



THEY ARE AFRAID OF YIFF!


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 31, 2009)

Nope.  But with luck, Camp-Feral and Sydney are in the works this year.


----------



## timfiredog (Jan 31, 2009)

that would be the stupid closed minded government of the wonderful midwest.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 1, 2009)

timfiredog said:


> Going to try and make it, But from my understanding right now they are searching for a new venue location. Missouri denied the permit for some reason. I need to get ahold of Halex and find out. But when I know more, I will post.



Are you serious??? But the website says its a set date and everything!!! *dies*


----------

